# pics of prince



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

These are very blurry but they were the best i could get. they dont really show off his beautiful coloration/pattern. but i guess i will just have to keep trying. i also had to make them smaller to fit in here. in them he is guarding his cave entrance at the bottom since he was swimming too fast for me to catch him for apic i had to put up his mirror because everytime i do that he protects the one cave entrance


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay why did those turn out so HUGE and blurry. when they are smaller they are not so blurry. but they werent that big on my cpu until they came on here. maybe some day i will figure that out


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

lwstinkinsweet said:


> Okay why did those turn out so HUGE and blurry. when they are smaller they are not so blurry. but they werent that big on my cpu until they came on here. maybe some day i will figure that out



Dowload this programm, and isntall it it's a very easy to use programm to resize pics.


----------

